# A mouse in my critter room!



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Last night when my fiance and I got home, he was about to let the dog out and he saw something run into the spare bathroom. He said, "a lizard just went into the bathroom! Catch it!" and then he went outside. So I and my non-hunter cat went into the bathroom together. She was looking at whatever it was beside the toilet.. She has no hunter in her whatsoever, so she just was watching it with mild interest. (If my other cat had been in the room she would have caught it.) I peered around the counter and it must have saw me because it took off between my feet and ran under the closed door of my critter room. It was a small mouse.

I assume it is after all of my animal food that I have in the room. I'm shocked that it would come into our house though with the two cats, two dogs and a snake.

Where can I purchase a humane trap? My parents used to have a trap where you put food in it, the mouse walks in it and then the door closes and it can't get out, but they have no idea where that trap is. All Walmart has is poison, killing traps and the glue paper.

Will this mouse pose any threat to my rodents? My mice are all in tanks and bins so I'm not worried about any of them getting pregnant. The only animals that the mouse could actually reach would be the ones in bar cages: the rats, the degus and the hamsters.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Lowes! Maybe even Home Depot.

Although be prepared to resort to having to physically trap or other measures. I had two feeders escape that needed recatching. We spent a couple of weeks with humane traps, different baits, different locations, etc etc. Spent another couple of weeks trying to manually catch them.

In the end all it took were the regular .99/3pk old fashioned traps & some peanut butter. Had them caught within minutes :x


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I suppose if I do have to resort to that I could feed the body to my outdoor cats, so it doesn't go to waste. :s They live mostly on what they catch outdoors anyway.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Wild mice can be pretty bold sometimes. My Mum had some nesting in her clothes wardrobe a few months ago, even though she has two dogs, two cats and a couple of kids still living at home. 
A word of warning, make sure any does you have are very, VERY, secure! It isn't unheard of for people to have does pregnant to wild bucks. It can raise lots of health issues and the pups *usually* turn out to have not the best of personalities. It's worth having a scout where you keep your mice, just to make sure they are safe and secure  x


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Are they safe in tanks and bin cages? The bin cage that some of my girls are in has a side window with small mesh that they climb on. The tanks and bin cages are close to the floor. Would putting them up higher help?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

The mouse has been caught. It was a male... Is it possible that there could be a female around? Should I keep the traps out to be sure?

All of my females are safe...None were impregnated. Though I was curious if the scent of the wild male mouse could have caused my rescued blue mother mouse to kill her entire litter? (More info on that was in my "Took in a doe and five babies" thread)


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

There is one option that's a wooden board leaning to a bucket. Put a small food trail up the board and a big pile of food on the bottom. I suggest a metal bucket.Make sure there is bedding on the bottom so if the mouse jumps in, it wont hurt its self on the bottom of the bucket. You could also check Tractor Supply.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't think that would work since mice can jump really well. Thank you for the reply though. 
I did check tractor supply but the only non-kill trap that they had was one my parents had used before and it didn't work for them no matter what kind of food they used.

I just used the simple snap kill trap.
My outdoor cats seemed to like that I "hunted" for them  So the mouse did not die in vain.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

YourSoJelly said:


> There is one option that's a wooden board leaning to a bucket. Put a small food trail up the board and a big pile of food on the bottom. I suggest a metal bucket.Make sure there is bedding on the bottom so if the mouse jumps in, it wont hurt its self on the bottom of the bucket. You could also check Tractor Supply.


Used to use this method quiet often. Usually using about a 5 gal or larger bucket with like dog food at the bottom.


----------

